# Clear Creek Carnage (Dbl knife - Golden)



## CheckYoSelf

Lost...

13' Hyside 3 thwart raft (Grey w/ white GEO label)
5 Blue & White paddles
1 Short Blue & Yellow guide stick w/ a chunk taken out about half-way up the shaft
1 Red and Black Boat Bag
1 First aid kit in a blue ammo box
1 Repair kit in a blue ammo box
1 Spare short pump and orange PFD
1 Short red strap
3 Black thwart straps w/ handles
1 Dose of guide pride

Found... 

All 5 guests and 1 humble guide alive and still kicking ass...


----------



## stinginrivers

Wow sounds like some good carnage, glad to hear everybody is all right..

My only question is, where is your raft? Is it still missing?

There are lots of good places below that it could be wrapped, in sections of the river that could pose a huge hazard. Have you guys run the black rock and lower sections looking for it? 

Or I guess it could have pulled off the best lines ever, and is half way to nebraska by now.

I hope you find it in one piece.


----------



## yetigonecrazy

chances of the guide EVER living it down? my bets on slim to none........


----------



## benpetri

I ran black rock last night and this morning and those dudes were out looking for the boat. No sign of it that we saw in that section. Saw a paddle or two on the bank but not in places we could stop. Good luck finding it. Do tell the story!


----------



## CheckYoSelf

Thanks to all who responded and / or kept an eye out for the gear. We got it all back Saturday morning (except a couple throw bags and a few paddles) - Thanks Justin and Werner of AVA for finding the boat!


----------



## stinginrivers

Glad to here they found it, now spill the beans...

Where did the raft end up?


----------



## CheckYoSelf

stinginrivers said:


> Glad to here they found it, now spill the beans...
> 
> Where did the raft end up?


It was found around “Horrendous Left Turn” Saturday morning. We didn’t get the chance to do a thorough search for the boat Friday night because it was too dark.


----------



## yetigonecrazy

FINISH THE FUCKING STORY! WHAT ABOUT THE GLANDS????

uh..i mean...lets hear the story, what happened?


----------



## CheckYoSelf

*the story*

I took a boat of 5 guests from Dumont down into the Advanced Canyon on Clear Creek and we were doing great… until we entered Double Knife. It was just an unlucky turn of events. We entered the rapid on the left side and a lateral wave in that slot pulled our left tube under and flipped the boat with unsettling ease. 

The guest in the front right of the raft got catapulted over the left tube in the flip. In an odd moment before getting pulled underwater he saw the raft crashing down on him and raised his arm up to try and stop it. The force of the boat crashing down dislocated his shoulder, and he was sucked down into the meat of Double Knife along with everybody else.

After that it was all…
Daylight, take a breath, garrrglegarrgegarrgle, daylight, take a breath, garrgglerlgarrrrrgle… 

Once every one was out of the water and accounted for we spent the next two hours trying to rescue the guest with the dislocated shoulder. He was in too much pain to walk and trapped on the left side of the creek. Thanks to all of the Clear Creek / Idaho Springs Swift Water Rescue and emergency personnel who helped out, and thanks to Clear Creek Rafting for coming down with a boat of guides and bailing us out of a tough situation.

It could have been a lot worse. Thankfully everyone is o.k. and the guests were awesome about it. The guest with the dislocated shoulder had it put back in place at the hospital and is doing fine. 

All I can say is that if you are running a raft in the Advanced Canyon or below, you better believe that your paddlers have a fighting chance swimming class IV water. Scout the major rapids in advance, especially if you haven’t run down there in a while. Run more than one boat and / or have a kayak along for support in addition to shore safety.


----------



## Ture

Can you describe the couple of throw bags that were lost in the water? That's kind of a big deal. Are they still lost?


----------



## CheckYoSelf

Ture said:


> Can you describe the couple of throw bags that were lost in the water? That's kind of a big deal. Are they still lost?


Yeah, they are both missing. One is a big yellow orange and blue Z-drag bag with a prussick, caribeaners, and a pulley. The other is just a plain yellow throw bag w/ about 70' of white rope in it.


----------



## oopsiflipped

CheckYoSelf said:


> Yeah, they are both missing..... The other is just a plain yellow throw bag w/ about 70' of white rope in it.


 
Did you get the memo, about the the throwbag?  Uhhh... it isn't missing. It is in Horrendous Left. If you could get it out, that would be great.


----------



## CheckYoSelf

oopsiflipped said:


> Did you get the memo, about the the throwbag?  Uhhh... it isn't missing. It is in Horrendous Left. If you could get it out, that would be great.


 
Heh, I think my secretary misplaced that memo - thanks!


----------



## oopsiflipped

Ture said:


> Can you describe the couple of throw bags that were lost in the water? That's kind of a big deal. Are they still lost?


There is a thread about one of the bags in the Safety Alerts Forum


----------



## Arn

I paddled BlackRock yesterday and my boating partner saw rope just below the put-in.


----------

